# Filler



## Cranium cripple (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I've just recently taken up woodworking as a hobby and to get jobs done around the house. I'm currently making a surround for the cooker hood in English Oak. (yep - picked a good material to start with here haven't i?!????!!!???). My joints aren't quite as good as i'd hoped they were going to be so i've ended up needing to fill small gaps. As i said, i'm only just getting in to this and have little knowledge of what is available and what is possible and was wondering if it is possible to make my own filler from the dust generated from working the material so that it is a naturally perfect colour match.
Looking forward to recieving any advice that is available,
Cranium cripple.:notworthy:


----------



## Old61 (Aug 28, 2010)

Add a drop of titebond (or insert your fav wood glue here) to some sanding dust and work it in. You want just enough glue to allow it all to bond but not so much that it won't accept stain.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Old61 said:


> Add a drop of titebond (or insert your fav wood glue here) to some sanding dust and work it in. You want just enough glue to allow it all to bond but not so much that it won't accept stain.



*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If you're going to try the sawdust/glue method, use white glue, not yellow. I've had better luck with using a proprietary wood filler putty. If the gap warrants cutting a fitted shape of like wood, I'd rather go that route.












 





.
.


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

careful with the homemade filler if you are staining the piece. white, yellow glues and even clear epoxy will not take the stain and will stand out. for staining try the sawdust filler trick by mixing the dust with shellac or lacquer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

mrbentontoyou said:


> careful with the homemade filler if you are staining the piece. white, yellow glues and even clear epoxy will not take the stain and will stand out. for staining try the sawdust filler trick by mixing the dust with shellac or lacquer.



I've had just as bad luck with shellac and lacquer as a binder as they are both sealers, and dry too fast. If a filler is needed I prefer to use a wood putty like Famowood or an equivalent. An alternative for small fills on cabinetwork or moulding (trim/crown, etc.) is to use one of the many fill type sticks or tubes, that come in crayon form. With those, you can find a variety of colors, and pre mix one or more to get an exact match. They are easy to store and have a long shelf life.

The fill can be done before finishing, or, after. That stuff is pretty amazing and easy to use. Just rub against the void, and wipe off with a clean rag. It also comes in small jars, which makes mixing even easier.












 





.
.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

elmers glue and sawdust, thats the way my grandad used to do. but elmers and other glue's are a stainers nightmare.
i use a acetone putty, two major brands dap plastic wood and pl fix. i prefure the fix. they come in your basic wood colors, and if you have to you can tint with a little stain


----------

